
Here's what i learned after getting 460 Upvotes on my Kukie_bot on Product Hunt - rishabh_bose
https://medium.com/@rishabh_bose/how-i-got-my-messenger-bot-in-product-hunt-top-5-and-what-did-i-learn-from-it-5d4888fa0904#.aklx4wpym
======
rishabh_bose
Here's the 2 min video showing what we did:
[https://www.facebook.com/KukieBot/videos/575982642588354/?hc...](https://www.facebook.com/KukieBot/videos/575982642588354/?hc_location=ufi)

